# Rise in sea level



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

FREKI you make absolutely valid points that many people simply are not aware of. Of course no one really knows the future, there are way too many variables but its unfortunate this topic can no longer be publicly discussed while using scientific facts. For too many people it is like faith, the facts no longer matter to them.

Of course 20,000 years ago sea levels were nearly 150 meters lower, one could walk from France to Britain, Singapore to Australia, Russia to Alaska, etc. Post ice age sea levels were rising significantly faster, in fact the oceans were most stable only within the past couple thousand years. Then as you mentioned there is the rebound, some land has risen well over 20 meters since the ice age and continues to rise today. Just because it was pressed down by so much ice.


----------



## Tour Guides (Jun 7, 2016)

The theme of rising sea levels still relevant.
Example flooding of the ancient spa town of Patara in Turkey.










Known for its history and great beaches.










It is the birthplace of St. Nicholas.
And here he spent his youth.
Thank you!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tour Guides said:


> The theme of rising sea levels still relevant.
> ..


More relevant than ever with Trump rising to power.

This is what global warming does to the Arctic. And yes, that is more than enough to compensate for that bit of cold in Siberia.


















https://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/11112016122014.gif


----------

